# Dark Augustine- my home haunt!



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

looks cool


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Very nice, I especially like Jack.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks! Jack was my focal point and really hoped he'd turn out well.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a Jack-o-lantern headed man in my haunt. the neck is a cheap flashlight. Works pretty well and the light source can't be seen. Your Jack is definitely creepier though. The extra long limbs make the difference.


----------



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

The Finished 2004 Yard Haunt: Cool!

After studying your pictures I recognize that all my 3D graveyards are almost hyper realistic. Although, your colored lights are more beautiful  

Regards Rainer


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

rainwebs said:


> The Finished 2004 Yard Haunt: Cool!
> 
> After studying your pictures I recognize that all my 3D graveyards are almost hyper realistic. Although, your colored lights are more beautiful
> 
> Regards Rainer


Heh heh. My mother who did the more *out there* tombstones is an artist from way back and has an eye for the wacky. She asked if it was ok that she go crazy with a couple of them and I said 'why not!'. I do think this year though that I'll be making some more 'basic' stones both to enlarge the haunt area and to add more diversity.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Hobgoblin said:


> Very nice, I especially like Jack.


Well thanks! I like you too!

Oh wait.....You meant the scare crow pumpkin king.....dang!

Very nice work!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Excellent Tombstones, I'm gonna "copy" the "Bat" Tombstone, too cool. You're fortunate to have a mother with artistic ability. Your yard looks really good at night with all the trees and an "unkempt" appearance suggestive of an abandoned cemetary. How did you acheive that? Mine always looks like somebody's yard with a bunch of graves in it.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Excellent Tombstones, I'm gonna "copy" the "Bat" Tombstone, too cool. You're fortunate to have a mother with artistic ability. Your yard looks really good at night with all the trees and an "unkempt" appearance suggestive of an abandoned cemetary. How did you acheive that? Mine always looks like somebody's yard with a bunch of graves in it.


LMAO! My wife would I say I work a little TOO hard to get that 'unkempt' appearence. 

No, what you see is a overly shaded front yard that hadn't been mowed in a few weeks- a yard that has splotchy grass at best and doesn't have the TLC that I should give it. But it works wonders for Halloween time! 

My mom is also the one who got me hooked on Halloween, horror films, etc when I was a kid- a little eccentric but it comes in handy at times. I'd love to see your bat-stone when you get done with it!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I really like the pumpkin king. Cool.


----------

